# Red/Coral/Pink lipstick swatches



## girlambrosia (Jan 31, 2008)

MAC UNLESS STATED:
flowerplay
ruling class
thrills
poppy hop
guerlain mango shine
aristo chic
rimmel birthday suit
up-note
birds of a feather
legendary femme
modern ms.
casanova
rimmel dare
mattene in classic dame
queen's sin


----------

